# Pendants



## Scrums (14 Sep 2009)

Hi all

Anybody got a quick and efficient way of producing Pendants with an off-centre hole as shown below - I really struggle to get them made in any sort of timescale that'll produce a profit.


----------



## jpt (14 Sep 2009)

Yes cheat.  

Turn the piece of wood to round and ready to go in the chuck, then using a pillar drill or hand type drill and a forstner bit drill the hole in the end where you want it, as below






You can do the hole to the size you want and position.

Then turn the front and part off, when you have a few turn a shallow depression in a piece of wood then using double sided tape fit the pendant on and turn the other side, finally remove from tape and you might have to buff that side.

john


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Sep 2009)

You've got me wracking my brains now Chris. Only thing I can think of is drilling out the hole with a pillar drill on a spindle then cutting slices and using a hot glue to mount on scrap for each one. ...but you've probably thought of that. Perhaps a spindle with sandpaper on it for sanding out the hole....make it smaller than the hole and you can wiggle the blank around to sand both edges of the hole. Using a sanding disc on the lathe to sand the main two faces...like I said you probably tried this

Pete


----------



## maltrout512 (14 Sep 2009)

Not sure if you have tried it but this is what I would do,

1 turn your disc and finish ie it's off the lathe finished.

2 bore hole using fostner bit with pillar drill.

3 sand to finish.

Should take no more than 5 ish mins.


----------



## Happy amateur (14 Sep 2009)

This is how I was shown to turn pendants.

1 Blank mounted between centers
2. Turned to shape
3. Jaws on my nova chuck replaced with wooden ones turned to suit maximum size of pendant. The gripper jaws of the nova cannot be used to hold the pendants as the grooves are cut as a thread. If the gripper jaws you have are cut as concentric circles then they can be used instead.
4. The offset I set was engage jaw1 in scroll do 3 revolutions before engaging jaw 3.
5. Here you can see the offset.
Also it is important that when the blank is turned round in the chuck to turn the other side, that the orientation is correct. I use a pencil mark on jaw and blank. continue the mark to the other side to line it up

The remaining pictures show the different shapes that can be done using this method.









































Fred


----------



## CHJ (14 Sep 2009)

Neat application of the Wooden Jaws *Fred,* started the thought juices flowing here.


----------



## boysie39 (15 Sep 2009)

Thanks Fred, It's so easy when you know how. much appreciated. REgards Boysie.


----------



## beejay (15 Sep 2009)

You might find this link helpful. 

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/print.asp?p=594

regards, beejay


----------



## Happy amateur (15 Sep 2009)

Beejay

Nick gave a demonstration at our club on Saturday last. Most impressive and what a lovely couple. 

Boysie

The shamrock one is for you

Fred


----------



## CHJ (15 Sep 2009)

beejay":22uoh8f5 said:


> You might find this link helpful.
> 
> http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/print.asp?p=594
> 
> regards, beejay



Yes and anybody on the forum that had their eyes open way back in *May *this year might have seen this: *Forum Link* which gave a *LINK* to a very similar method.


----------



## Scrums (15 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, 

I've not tried turning a disc and drilling a hole with a forstner........because I'm afraid that's exactly what the finished piece would look like - besides, we're talking only 2 or 3mm thickness in places and chances are you'd only get one pendant in 5 that survived + a lot of hand finishing to do....

The wood jaws are a nice idea.....I've used similar, but at the risk of sounding picky - there's an awful lot of time wasted in taking off jaws, putting on the wood ones and general messing around.

The Nick Arnull link was impressive, till I realised it was a 'one-sided' pendant - absoloutely flat on the back, far be it for the likes of me to criticise Nick, but I think it would be better rounded both sides.

oh well.......maybe I'm just striving for perfection....I'll get it sorted eventually, maybe the Axminster eccentric chuck coming in tomorrow will crack it - I'll let you know.

Chris.


PS: If this chuck attachment is a load of tat - don't tell me until I've had a chance to find out for myself !


----------



## CHJ (15 Sep 2009)

If you use a variation of the hotmelt fix shown in my link on a batch basis, I.E. do all pieces one side first, then 2nd side you can speed it up by having aligment tools and markings in place avoiding the constant changing involved when doing them one at a time.


----------



## Hans (16 Sep 2009)

Chris,

I think the Tony Witham chuck may well be used for this type of pendant.
A friend made me a glue chuck for it. 
If you were to make a glue chuck like that with a convex surface for the pendants, it would certainly work.
But probably a piece of scrap screwed to the chuck with a hollow in it would work just as well.

Hans


----------

